# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Mehdi Frasheri: Tarikati i Bektashive

## Qafir Arnaut

* Tarikati i Bektashive*, sipas bektashinjve, e merr fenë prej shpirtit, e jo prej letrash. Sipas Islamit, para namazit duhet të mirret abdest. Bektashizmi këtë urdhër e kupton, jo si pastërti trupore, por si pastërti të zemrës e të shpirtit. Sipas bektashinjve njeriu ska nevojë e detyrë të falet 5 herë në ditë, Mjafton në mëngjes e në mbrëmje, duke sjellë në mendje e në zemër Zotin e vërtetë. Islami ka ndaluar alkoolin, Bektashinjt thonë se ka ndaluar të dehurit se ajo ta prishë mendjen. Po pive e nuk u dehe, je në rregull. Islami urdhëron hixhabin tek femrat, bektashinjt thonë se qëllimi i kësaj cipe është nderi, e jo cipa materiale. Mjaft që grueja të jetë e ndershme dhe ska nevojë të mbulojë bukuritë e saja që ja ka dhënë Zoti. Bektashizmi parajsën dhe ferrin nuk i pranon, por i marr si një panteizëm, njeh shpirtin e njeriut që nuk humbet, por kur vdes njeriu shpirti i përzihet me shpirtin e përgjithshëm të natyrës. Për agjërimin e Ramazanit, bektashizmi thotë se qëllimi nuk është që të hajë natën e të agjërojë ditën, por të ruhet gjithnjë nga e tepërta. Ky është një llojë agjërimi. Bektashinjtë një dhjetë ditët e Muharremit, qëndrojnë pa ujë në shenjë  e në  kujtim të tragjedisë së Kerrbelasë, që para se të marterizoheshin mbetën 10 ditë pa ujë (f.46-47)

----------


## Alket123

mos harro derrin!

Bektashinjte hane mishin e derrit dhe thone se ndalesa per mishin e derrit ne Kuran eshte per vapen e Arabise jo per te ftohtin e Skraparit. Ne kete kontekst shkencerisht bektashinjte jane teper te sakte.

----------


## albprofiler

> mos harro derrin!
> 
> Bektashinjte hane mishin e derrit dhe thone se ndalesa per mishin e derrit ne Kuran eshte per vapen e Arabise jo per te ftohtin e Skraparit. Ne kete kontekst shkencerisht bektashinjte jane teper te sakte.


Bravo ti ishe shume i men&#231;ur, ti po i perkujton njerezit per derrat edhe me ato fotografite e tuaja edhe me ato postimet dhe temat e tuaja atje te forumi MJEKU PER JU ,shko bjeri vetes mas se ishe shume i semure ,mos i shti hundet gjithkund.

Me falni vellezer BEKTASHIAN per kete postimin tim .
Me mire do te ishte per mua te shkruaj di&#231;ka te mire ne kete forum sesa te merrem me lloj lloj antaresh .Por nuk po mundem ti duroj gjepurat e tyre .

I lus moderatoret qe ti kontrollojne postimet e alketit dhe mos ta lejojne qe te mbjell ndasi ne mes komuniteteve

----------


## Alket123

> Bravo ti ishe shume i men&#231;ur, ti po i perkujton njerezit per derrat edhe me ato fotografite e tuaja edhe me ato postimet dhe temat e tuaja atje te forumi MJEKU PER JU ,shko bjeri vetes mas se ishe shume i semure ,mos i shti hundet gjithkund.
> 
> Me falni vellezer BEKTASHIAN per kete postimin tim .
> Me mire do te ishte per mua te shkruaj di&#231;ka te mire ne kete forum sesa te merrem me lloj lloj antaresh .Por nuk po mundem ti duroj gjepurat e tyre .
> 
> I lus moderatoret qe ti kontrollojne postimet e alketit dhe mos ta lejojne qe te mbjell ndasi ne mes komuniteteve


nuk eshte thene te jete "e vertete eshte e vetmja" e vertete por eshte nje mbulese per mbuluar nje demoagogji xhihadiste kriminele tuajen.

Pse u irritove nga permendja e derrave ti? Eshte e vertete, ti cfare synon ketu qe une po mburr bektashianet per mendime perparimtatere do te sjelle kjop percarje? Cfare arsyetimi eshte ky dhe ku synon ti?

Pse kalove ne sulme personale si "mjeku per ju"? Ku eshte interesi i demagogjise tende?

Ne fakt jeni juve sunite qe thoni "Bektashinjte nuk jane myslymane ne forum lart e poshte te paret", doni postime nga suni te tjere? Cfare qellimi kane te thone kete?

jeni juve sunite qe nje dite mund te shpertheni teqete e bektashianeve sic po shpertheni sot xhamite e shiiteve ne Irak ne emer te nje Xhihadi tuaj.

----------


## albprofiler

> nuk eshte thene te jete "e vertete eshte e vetmja" e vertete por eshte nje mbulese per mbuluar nje demoagogji xhihadiste kriminele tuajen.
> 
> Pse u irritove nga permendja e derrave ti? Eshte e vertete, ti cfare synon ketu qe une po mburr bektashianet per mendime perparimtatere do te sjelle kjop percarje? Cfare arsyetimi eshte ky dhe ku synon ti?
> 
> Pse kalove ne sulme personale si "mjeku per ju"? Ku eshte interesi i demagogjise tende?
> 
> Ne fakt jeni juve sunite qe thoni "Bektashinjte nuk jane myslymane ne forum lart e poshte te paret", doni postime nga suni te tjere? Cfare qellimi kane te thone kete?
> 
> jeni juve sunite qe nje dite mund te shpertheni teqete e bektashianeve sic po shpertheni sot xhamite e shiiteve ne Irak ne emer te nje Xhihadi tuaj.



O ti çka je duke shkruar ,pse po me ben mua tash kriminel apo xhihadidist apo terrorist ,çka te bombardova une ty çfare krimi bera une ,çfare terrori bera une tash .E dhe ketu doni te shkruani per terrorizem e çka jo tjeter .
Ma shume se 600 vjet qe existojne bektashinjet dhe tarikatet te tjera te shqiptaret se bashku me pjesen tjeter sunnite dhe kurr nuk eshte vrare asnjeri as bombarduar dikush ,gjithmone ka pasur tolererance ndermjet tyre .Tolerance dhe bashkim ka pasur edhe me katoliket edhe me ortodokset .Ti ,ga kush je i shtyre te therasesh shqiptaret qe i takojne  besimit tjeter me ato fjalet e ndyera qe i perdor ti 
Te kam thene edhe ne nje teme tjeter se alkoholin dhe mishin e derrit e konzumojne  nje pjese e konsiderueshme e popullit tone pa marre parasysh se çfare ndalesash i kane nga feja e tyre apo cilit grup i perkasin .
Shume çka eshte e ndaluar me fe por shiqo popullin se a i permbahen ketyre udhezimeve .Bixhozi (kumorja)dhe  prostitucioni jane te ndaluara me çdo fe por jane vetem nje grup i vogel qe i permbahen ketyre rregullave 
Mos shit mend ketu se ata qe e hajne mishin e derrit qenkan perparimtar ,
Shko lexo nga NAIMI yne i madh diçka dhe nga atdhetaret e tjere qe i perkisnin Bekatashizmit dhe do te shohesh se kurr nuk jane permendur ato çfare thua ti.
Mund te gjejsh edhe websajtin e bektashive dhe aty nuk mund te gjesh se jane  te lejuaraato çfare thua ti  
PUNE PUNE NATE E DITE QE TE SHOHIM PAKEZ DRITE

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> O ti &#231;ka je duke shkruar ,pse po me ben mua tash kriminel apo xhihadidist apo terrorist


Qetesohu o rob i Allahut. Nuk e kishte per ty ne vecnati,  por per umetin tend Arabo-Pakistanez-Indonezian. Edhe ti je ne rrezik te behesh i tille perderisa vazhdon vershimi i lumit te dollareve te naftes Saudite te financoje xhami e teologji.

----------


## hubejb

A pa pa, nese sunitet i kane xhillogarite neper vendet arabe, bektashiant i kane ne Angli, dhe te mbushura plot.
Mos u merni me etiketime te te tjereve por meruni me veten.

----------


## Çelsi

> mos harro derrin!
> 
> Bektashinjte hane mishin e derrit dhe thone se ndalesa per mishin e derrit ne Kuran eshte per vapen e Arabise jo per te ftohtin e Skraparit. Ne kete kontekst shkencerisht bektashinjte jane teper te sakte.



Nuk shoh asgje percarese apo diskriminuese n ekete koment te Alket 123; perkundrazi, shoh nje qendrim korrekt, intelektual e shkencor. Te vleresosh nje besim, s'do te thote, patjeter, se ke nenvleresuar nje besim tjeter; alktet123, nuk ka nenvleresuaqr kend; ai thjesht ka evidentuar nje argument shume interesant, sa i perket aspektit formalist (te jashtem) te besimit.

----------


## geri891

me vjen keq qe kur flasim per fe, duhet te permendim naften leket ne bank, terrorizma, interesa te ulta, feja bektashiane i ka fillimet qe nga Naimi ne shqiperi, nen kete fe u krijua eshte shteti jone, dija dhe emancipimi jone per ate kohe, nese dikush do qe ta shfrytezoj kete fe per interesa vetjeka te keqija, mos te pranohet, nese dikush nuk e do kete fe, te mos vij, dhe as te mos e shaj.  kjo fe do ngelet me parimet dhe rregullat e saj, dhe per nga mesazhi qe jep do ngelet e pavdekshme. 
shpirti asnjeher sdo kete lidhje me materjalizmin, dhe kjo fe bene mbrojtjen e shpirtit nga materiali ne menyren me te mire te mundshme, nga cdo fe tjeter.

----------

